# Stihl fs280 factory compression



## mebelman (Aug 20, 2020)

Does anyone know what is Stihl fs280 factory compression?

After rebuld (new Riseman cylinder with nikasil, piston and rigs) it has 100 psi. 
It seems that my compression meter is ok because I meaured ms260 and it has 175psi.
Husqvarna 232r (new Meteor piston) 130psi


----------



## DND 9000 (Aug 20, 2020)

Stihl does not give compression numbers for the engines, it does not make sense. Depending on how you test the compression, you can test every new machine as defective. Also if there is more or less oil in the engine the numbers will be higher or lower.


----------



## mebelman (Aug 20, 2020)

I'm aware of that, but maybe someone measured it and can share the info.


----------

